# tum patres dictatorem



## willg

Buenas noches quisiera q me ayuden con la siguiente frase: 

"Tum patres dictatorem fecerunt Q. Fambium Maximum, virum et

Doctissimum et Flaminio prudentiorem, qui, ......."

Entonces los senadores hicieron una dictadura y luego dice algo sobre el hombre

Mas sabio pero no entiendo bien la frase!


----------



## Cagey

Entonces los senadores hicieron Q. Fambius Maximus dictador, homo muy educado y mas prudente que Flaminius, quien .....

Q. Fambius Maximus estaba homo muy educado y más prudente que Flaminius. 

(I apologize for my bad Spanish.)


----------



## willg

Muchisimas gracias!!!!!!!!  Tu espanol es muy bueno!!!


----------



## Ben Jamin

willg said:


> Muchisimas gracias!!!!!!!! Tu espanol es muy bueno!!!


 Quintum Fabium Maximum, no Fambium. El _gens_ Fabia es bien conocido en Roma, pero nunca he oído de _gens_ Fambia


----------



## Peano

La traducción de Cagey es perfecta.  
Esta frase tiene una "clave", el _Flaminio _en ablativo: recordar que la segunda parte de una comparación puede bien estar en ablativo, por tanto _(a) Flaminio prudentiorem_ = más prudente que Flaminio.

_ Piscem non quaero, sed díscere piscatum._


----------



## kreiner

Sólo por cuestión de estilo: "nombraron dictador a Q. Fabio Máximo".


----------



## willg

Estoy de acuerdo con Paeno, la clave es saber que con el comparativo se puede usar ablativo!! Por eso no consegu'ia entender la frase!


----------



## Agró

Algún detalle más:

Entonces los senadores hicieron/nombraron dictador a Q. Fabio Máximo, hombre muy educado/doctísimo y más prudente que Flaminio, el cual/quien...


----------



## Peano

Estoy de acuerdo con Agró. Yo prefiero la traducción literal siempre que sea posible.


----------

